# [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (3-4)



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*2009 NBA Playoffs: Western Conference Semifinals*















*[53-29]**[65-17]*
*3-4*







*Brooks | Artest | Battier | Scola | Yao*



*Key Bench Players*






















*Landry | Wafer | Lowry*





*Fisher | Bryant | Ariza | Gasol | Bynum*



*Key Bench Players*






















*Odom | Vujacic | Brown*



*Season Series*: *Rockets 0-4 Lakers*
Season Game 1 (November 9th) - Staples Center
*Lakers 111*, Rockets 82

Season Game 2 (January 13th) - Toyota Center
*Lakers 105*, Rockets 100

Season Game 3 (March 11th) - Toyota Center
*Lakers 102*, Rockets 96

Season Game 4 (April 3rd) - Staples Center
*Lakers 93*, Rockets 81



*Stats Comparison*

*Rockets 92.7 (19th)* [Pace Factor] *Lakers 96.9 (6th)*
*Rockets 105.4 (16th)* [Offensive Rating] *Lakers 109.8 (3rd)*
*Rockets 101.4 (4th)* [Defensive Rating] *Lakers 101.9 (5th)*



*Team Leaders*
*Yao (19.7)* [PPG] *Bryant (26.8)*
*Yao (9.9)* [RPG] *Gasol (9.6)*
*Lowry (3.4)* [APG] *Bryant (4.9)*​


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*

*SCHEDULE*
Game 1 - *WIN 100-92* Recap Thread
Game 2 - *LOSS 98-111* Recap Thread
Game 3 - *LOSS 94-108* Recap Thread
Game 4 - *WIN 99-87* Recap Thread
Game 5 - *LOSS 78-118* Recap Thread
Game 6 - *WIN 95-80* Recap Thread
Game 7 - *LOSS 70-89* Recap Thread​


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*

Limit turnovers. Plain and simple.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*

Whats wrong with Farmar?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*



hroz said:


> Whats wrong with Farmar?


He sucks


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*



> *Lakers' offense vs. Rockets' defense*
> 
> The Lakers scored 111.1 points per 100 possessions in Round 1, compared to 109.8 in the regular season (No. 3 overall). Houston gave up 103 points per 100 possessions against Portland, compared to 101.4 during the season (No. 4 overall).
> 
> ...





> *Rockets' offense vs. Lakers' defense*
> 
> Houston scored 106.3 points per 100 possessions against Portland, after scoring 105.4 per 100 in the regular season. Los Angeles allowed 101.8 points per 100 possessions in Round 1, and 101.9 during the season.
> 
> ...





> Even though Houston most resembles Boston, in terms of physicality and defensive excellence, the Rockets don't have the individual offensive talent to hurt L.A. too badly in this area. On paper, the matchups heavily favor L.A. But L.A. showed a level of casualness in Round 1 that is a bit concerning. If L.A. devolves into stationary offensive tactics relying on Kobe being a hero, it will go long stretches without scoring. And disinterest in help defense, which reared its ugly head numerous times in Utah, will end up hammering it thanks to Houston's power game.
> 
> The Rockets definitely have the defense and toughness to win this series, and now that they've advanced out of Round 1, their mental spirit will be at a five-year high. However, L.A.'s weapons on both sides of the floor should be able to earn the Lakers four wins first. Specifically, they can and should be able to shut down Houston for long stretches. That gives them the edge for pulling a road win as well.
> 
> *Prediction: Lakers in 6*


*Scouting Breakdown: Rockets-Lakers*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*




Jonathan Feigen said:


> *The joy of six again? Not for the Rockets this time*
> 
> What had been a burden has become a rallying cry. Criticism is motivation. Doubts are fuel.
> 
> ...


Why?!.

http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/05/the_joy_of_six_again_not_this.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*










> *Silver Screen and Roll*: Lakers in 6.
> 
> *The Dream Shake*: Rockets win Game 1, Lakers win games 2 and 3, Rockets win Game 4, Lakers win Game 5, Rockets win Game 6 and then anything can happen. Will the rich price out the true diehard in the upper deck at Staples for Game 7, negating home court advantage a bit? I don't know, but I do know this series is going seven games.
> 
> ...


BDL Preview


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*



> *JVG's Keys to Success for the Rockets*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*










> *Chuck Hayes is Bigger Than Your Box Score*
> 
> The Rockets' Chuck Hayes was quoted in J.A. Adande's Daily Dime story saying that he doesn't even look at the stat sheet because what he does is not captured in the box score.
> 
> ...


http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-40-27/Chuck-Hayes-is-Bigger-Than-Your-Box-Score.html


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)*










> *Lakers may be in trouble despite win*
> 
> While the Lakers wait to see if they'll have their starting backcourt for Game 3 on Friday (ESPN, 9:30 ET), let's take a moment to discuss something that's receiving very little attention this morning:
> 
> ...


Hollinger's PER Diem


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)*



> _“That which does not kill us makes us stronger.”_
> - Friedrich Nietzsche
> 
> It may be time to consider the idea that every subsequent injury to a crucial Houston Rocket only makes the remaining players more powerful. McGrady goes out for the year; Houston goes 22-9 the rest of the way. Mutombo blows out his knee in Game Two against Portland; the Rockets take three of the next four games. Yao breaks his foot; Houston takes a 25-point lead on the Lakers in the very next game.
> ...


http://nbaplayoffs2009.tumblr.com/post/105959323/that-which-does-not-kill-us-makes-us-stronger


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)*










> *Minus Yao, Rockets reveal true strength*
> 
> They call it resilience; we call it something else.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=jackson/090514&sportCat=nba


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (3-3)*










Kevin Arnovitz said:


> *Luis Scola's Early Work*
> 
> Scola had unremarkable Games 4 and 5, but Thursday night, he fueled the Rockets' jackrabbit start with a 14-point first quarter:
> 
> ...


TrueHoop


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [2009 NBA Playoffs] (5) Houston Rockets vs. (1) Los Angeles Lakers (3-3)*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*No matter who wins today*

I am so proud of this team. Never have I been this proud about the Rockets since the championship years. (Maybe the 22 game streak last year)

http://www.nba.com/2009/news/features/dave_mcmenamin/05/17/lakers.rockets.g7preview/index.html



> LOS ANGELES -- No matter what happens in Sunday's Game 7, no matter if the Lakers wake up from the malaise that's made their triangle offense look as sharp as a pool ball rack, no matter if Los Angeles takes a page from its D-League team and actually D-fends, no matter if Kobe & Co. light up the scoreboard and lead by a few dozen points, the Houston Rockets will still be the winners when it comes to this series.
> 
> The Lakers were supposed to breeze through the Western Conference en route to the NBA Finals. Houston has made them sweat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: No matter who wins today*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: No matter who wins today*

Lakers win 4-3...unstick.


----------

